# *** 2007 FurAffinity New Year Party Thread ***



## uncia2000 (Dec 31, 2006)

_*snow'pard yawns and stretches, looking around the world; almost forgetting that it's already 10.45pm over on Chatham Island*

*hastily sets up a few bottles and glasses on the bar, should any earlycomers be passing by...*_ (Plenty more available as required, by way of thanks for being a part of our wonderful lil' community. Great to have y'all here and be a part of that... )

===

*Please feel free to stop by and chat/send on Best wishes for 2007, even if that hasn't yet arrived where you are...*

Cheers & Have a good one, 
David/Lapis snowmeow. 
[09.00am local time]


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 31, 2006)

It's 2am on the 31st here. I have this tendency to stay up late and forget what day it [was], and so I found myself about an hour ago thinking "...it's late! and it's the 31st! did I miss the countdown?!"
but of course it's not happening for another 22 hours here ;p

I blame the late-night food stops that say "open til 2am sun-thu, til 3am fri-sat" because I never know if they mean 2/3a to be the morning of the current day or the evening of the previous...

ramble ramble, happy new year


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 31, 2006)

24*7 all the way, Hanazawa. =^.o^=
_*offers a quick early drink whilst things are quiet to see if that helps remind you where in the world you are*_

Catch ya again later, no doubt, friend! 

_*chills for a bit, ready to pounce (slowly?) into action if required; wondering who will actually be in 2007 first*_

=
p.s. "First footing" at 2am the previous morning is _craaaazy_.


----------



## DavidN (Dec 31, 2006)

I used to be right on GMT, so it feels pretty strange being eight hours behind this time. Of course, there's always that island off New Zealand that exists suspended in the future at 13 hours beyond GMT (a phenomenon that I discovered while entering vast lists of timezones into a system at work). They'll already be in 2007 by now.


----------



## 90Ozkr (Dec 31, 2006)

heh, well i guess this will be my only post, but anyways, i hope all you furries have the best of the best in this upcoming year, have a great time and i hope all your goals can be acomplished...

from my behalf... thats all... ^^ have a wonderfull time d00dz and doodettes! ^^         its nearly 3 am of the 31st.... so pardon any mistakes or my DULL english ^^

have a great one!
Cheers!!
*wishes furaffinity to be stable for this 2007 ^^*[/color]


----------



## maverick (Dec 31, 2006)

_Bandwagon!_ ^^

Dear FurAffinity -- our digi-dragon leader, admins, coders, mods, Fender, all the artists, the watchers, and everyone, (including the penguins):

Thank you for a wonderful year. Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you.

May the party last forever. May y'all have a happy, prosperous, and profitable 2007.

xoxo

~ Zion


----------



## Mewtwolover (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy new year FA!


----------



## Silverlonewolf (Dec 31, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FA!!!


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 31, 2006)

It's only 1:47 in the afternoon here. Have to wait quite a while...


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 31, 2006)

Cozmo said:
			
		

> It's only 1:47 in the afternoon here. Have to wait quite a while...



For those of us who are not fashionably early by living in Oz. Already had one call from next year, IRL, which is always kinda cool. 

_*looks up*_. Penguins? Who said anything about _those_ penguins? 
_*puts out a bucket or two of fishmeal, well away from the bar*_


----------



## LT_Max_W_Charger (Dec 31, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> 24*7 all the way, Hanazawa. =^.o^=
> _*offers a quick early drink whilst things are quiet to see if that helps remind you where in the world you are*_
> 
> Catch ya again later, no doubt, friend!
> ...



Depends if yer over seas... BUT if yer talkn only bout here int he US... all the people on the east side my friend. *smirks* i was up till... 1am last night. just dinking around and working on my comic.... But yeah.. Happy newyear. Though it wont be for me cus i have to live here with my moronic  { YES i know its not a word.] grandparents so..... ehhh.. yeah:cry:


----------



## Fox Amoore (Dec 31, 2006)

All the best for 2007.


----------



## LT_Max_W_Charger (Dec 31, 2006)

*pouts* also i know this isn;t the place for this question.. but how did ya get the photo in yer sig?


*[ed./u2k]*: _*snow'pard hastily starts scribbling a note, making ready to pass that across the bar; then notices Pomander got there first and tears that up...*_ Thanks bud.


----------



## Calorath (Dec 31, 2006)

May your 2007 have less T-Cells than your 2006!


----------



## LT_Max_W_Charger (Dec 31, 2006)

Pomander said:
			
		

> http://www.furaffinityforums.net/usercp.php?action=editsig
> 
> Visit the link above to edit your signature. To add an image, you can either do [ img ] http://yourphotolinkhere.jpg [ / img ] without the spaces in those img tags or see that line above where you input text that has the bold B, etcetera? Click the sixth button from the right (the one with the mountain) and it'll ask for the link to the img.



Thanks.


----------



## Pyurio (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmmm 2 Hours to 2007


----------



## Red13Nanaki (Dec 31, 2006)

I still remember the beginning of 2000 when everyone thought that the world was going to end because of the year 2000 bug.Â Â Well here's to a new year sure to filled with many more disappointments. :-(Â Â Well I at least hope everyone else has a great 2007!


----------



## Cym (Dec 31, 2006)

*parties* I'm getting wasted tonight, oh yes.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 31, 2006)

Only 20 hours early there uncia...


----------



## Foxlink (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy new year FA   I get to watch an awesome fireworks show from my 9'th floor apt tonight..lol   only about 12 hrs away.. lol

much love to all my friends here, happy new year!!  

   =^_^=
  -Fox


----------



## brightlioness (Dec 31, 2006)

Still about 13 hours to go...


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks FA, for a great year, and hope this place goes strong in 2007 and beyond.

Been a great year for me outside FA too, my art has gotten better and I have found who I truly am (dragon otherkin). This will definitely be a yer to remember for me! 

12 more hours to go here.


----------



## Hex (Dec 31, 2006)

Those + my AK = the real way to bring in the new year!  (without all the messy results of real bullets, heh.)


----------



## ADF (Dec 31, 2006)

It feels weird that it is nearly 2007 already, I can still remember when they were saying the world was going to end in 2000


----------



## Option7 (Dec 31, 2006)

it was also sposed to end in '06. So much for that!
I'm gonna be on my own tonight  My original plan fell through.
I'm still gonna be getting stoned/drunk, at least


----------



## Shira (Dec 31, 2006)

All I can say about 2006 is that I'm glad that this miserable year is over. I hope 2007 is much better, for everyone, as I don't know a single person who actually enjoyed 2006. If that offer for drinks is still good, I'll take a cup of tea.


----------



## Growly (Dec 31, 2006)

2006 was really good to me. I hope 2007 is even better! I have a sneaking suspicion it will be. *grins*


----------



## emptyF (Dec 31, 2006)

it's only 10am on the left coast, but happy new year nonetheless!  2007 is the year of the frog by the way.

it is now!


----------



## Surgat (Dec 31, 2006)

*1:19 PM*

There's a good chance I'll be getting trashed tonight.


----------



## AmonOmega (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy Annual Global OS Upgrade!

Let's hope the bugs and blue screens of .06 are fixed in .07! 
Take care of your electronics!
Safe holiday to all! :3


----------



## Frost Wolf (Dec 31, 2006)

I won't be around when the ball drops here, So to everyone, HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll be sitting here on these forums doing nothing.

HUR HUR FUN FUN


----------



## NinjaPuppy (Dec 31, 2006)

Just because its been six years doesn't mean we won't have all the computers blow up on new years. I'm going to keep my family tradition and hide in the underground bunker. And since I have no underground bunker, I'm going to hide in the basement.....And....Since I HAVE no basement...uh... I'll just hide in the bathroom....Happy Year Reset!


----------



## Frost Wolf (Dec 31, 2006)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> I'll be sitting here on these forums doing nothing.
> 
> HUR HUR FUN FUN



Want a list of fun sites? Well. I think they are fun anyways.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 31, 2006)

Frost Wolf said:
			
		

> Want a list of fun sites? Well. I think they are fun anyways.



Thanks for the offer, but if I have fun then you'll make me into a lair.


----------



## Twile (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm under 21, can I still hang out here and wait for the new year? :3 I promise no drinkies will enter this foxy.


----------



## Torakhan (Dec 31, 2006)

*Party!*

*Good luck, folks! 
Enjoy what's left of this year, and good luck in the new one.*

_And as for the promised drinks... I'm a cheap date... I only drink Diet Coke.
Tonight I'm off to the Black Rose to watch Craic Wisely with about 30 of my pals.Â Â Hope you all have great nights too!_


----------



## blade (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New year to everyone ^_^


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy Holidays evaryboday!

On to the 2007 year... thinger... go go Engrish.

Here's cheers for FA being the bombiggity, next year!  Ferrox System GO!!1


----------



## goat (Dec 31, 2006)

ib4tl                .


----------



## ADF (Dec 31, 2006)

Gah! 2hrs 15m till English new year!

Got to hurry with that pic...


----------



## kilgayne (Dec 31, 2006)

yeah happy new year to all of you perverted furry freaks =P


----------



## Revamp (Dec 31, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!

I gotta set up some stuff so that when I get back home later, I'm gonna have a rockin party.


----------



## lil_Furball (Dec 31, 2006)

Curses... still have 6 hours, and 55 min to go. -_-


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 31, 2006)

_*returns from mopping up a few spillages in our Cozmopolitan areas*_



			
				goat said:
			
		

> ib4tl                .



Shouldn't that be ib407?



			
				Xipoid said:
			
		

> - Today 06:41 PM
> I'll be sitting here on these forums doing nothing.
> 
> HUR HUR FUN FUN



_*passes a spare bartender's apron to Xi'*_. Thanks for the offer!
That's me done with other RL stuffs for tonight, too, anyhow. Gotta hang around here in case the world comes to an end (a.k.a. 502 flood...).

Anyone still alive in Oz over here, or do they _really_ know how to party? 
Sounds like many of y'all got good stuffs lined up, IRL. 

=
_*watches over to ADF scribbling like mad in the corner*_


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 31, 2006)

I wish everyone a happy new year, and I hope you all have a nice time.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 31, 2006)

Hooray New Year! It's sushi and beef fondue with the family for me. I wish you all the best!

/Not making any resolutions.
//T-minus 06:37:05.00


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 31, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> _*passes a spare bartender's apron to Xi'*_. Thanks for the offer!



Oh yeah, just pile on the responsibilities for the ol' wolf, eh? I see how it is. 

*[ed./u2k]*: well, you look the part... Too fluffy and sleek to be a bouncer, anyhow. _*pinches yer cheeks* ;3_



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> That's me done with other RL stuffs for tonight, too, anyhow. Gotta hang around here in case the world comes to an end (a.k.a. 502 flood...).



I guess I just got a new forum spamming buddy


----------



## Ahkahna (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New year to everyone on FA 

2006 flew by, I got married, made lots of friends and had a blast! 7 is my favorite number, maybe this next year will be superb!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 31, 2006)

lololololol

im in ur thread
maeking your new years


----------



## Hideki (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year! n____n


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 31, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> *[ed./u2k]*:... ...Too fluffy and sleek to be a bouncer, anyhow. _*pinches yer cheeks* ;3_



Yea...


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Dec 31, 2006)

a very happy new year to all mine,s going be starting out better then last year simply cause my art slump seem,s to be over and better still i think i,ve finally figured out how to add photographic backgrounds to my artwork not that i,ll be adding them to every pic


----------



## Version4 (Dec 31, 2006)

First post!! (mine, not the thread's  )



			
				NinjaPuppy said:
			
		

> Just because its been six years doesn't mean we won't have all the computers blow up on new years. I'm going to keep my family tradition and hide in the underground bunker. And since I have no underground bunker, I'm going to hide in the basement.....And....Since I HAVE no basement...uh... I'll just hide in the bathroom....Happy Year Reset!


Haha X3 good one
For your sake I hope you don't own a cat. XD



			
				Ahkahna said:
			
		

> 7 is my favorite number, maybe this next year will be superb!


But I want to do it my way it's 2+0+0+7=9 and I like nine XD
I hope we both win, really :3


But yea.. Happeh New Year my warm and fluffy partners in crime ^w^

Happy New Year to you~
Happy New Year to you~
Happy New Year dear FA
Happy New Year to youuuu~

[size=x-small]*gets hit by a frying pan* "Wrong song moron!"
"Well sorry I exist" .__.[/size]

*goes on a cuddling spree*


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy new year, punks! Hope you make my day in 2007 too! Yup, its 1.00 here in germany so that means its 2007 now.


----------



## ADF (Dec 31, 2006)

It messed up due to being rushed but at least it was done in time 

[size=medium]Happy New Year![/size]


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 31, 2006)

*lol*. Sorry, Xi'. Irrestible... ^^

_*hurries around quickly to see whether I can get anything for Hideki, Sapphire & Ahkahna, presuming you've got everyone else covered*_

And that's now officially a Happy New Year to one and all from over here (midnight GMT). 


_(*and rushes back to stretch a few more rubber bands around our server...* oops...)_

=
[ed.] *...then charges back... again, again, skidding on the floor, for the new arrivals...* getting dizzy :3
*yay* for last minute pics, ADF!


----------



## rowanwand (Dec 31, 2006)

Happeh New Year...

Still about five hours to go here.


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy  nude deer! everyone!


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Dec 31, 2006)

BTW: 2007 is the year of the Pig, strange. Who is the old saying "In the Land of the Pig, the Butcher is King"?


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 31, 2006)

2007 so far
00:00: New year
00:03: Stubbed my toe getting my slippers
00:07: Got a can thrown at me by drunks from a car
00:10: Now

Wonderful


----------



## Kyrre (Dec 31, 2006)

It's New Years where I was yesterday already, buuut I travelled some 5 time zones so I'm going to need to wait another 5 hours before it'll be New Year's in Ohio.

Here's to optimism and hopefully a great new year!


----------



## foxystallion (Dec 31, 2006)

It will be the new year in 15 minutes  somewhere,  so Happy New Year fellow furs!  May all our new years be yiffullfilled!  And special thanks to you,  uncia2000 for everything!


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 31, 2006)

_*blushes and rapidly edits-in first-and-foremost everyone else in the community w/out whom there would only be an empty shell (not /just/ the "artists"!), plus all those ppl who've bankrolled and otherwise helped our lil' safe haven to grow... (+*yay* for breaking into the top 20k in the world on the 31st, fwiw ^^)_

_*gets back to serving out ales, spirits and cocktails with a purr* :3_

=
@foxystallion: think I'm going be badly pushed to catch up w/that reply again tonight... suffering badly already here, ~9 hours to go and I ain't had a thing to drink!


----------



## Charha (Dec 31, 2006)

*listens to the sound of crackling fireworks*

Ah, well. The year 2006 did the best it could. Let's hope that this year will be full of wondorously curious things to delight and amaze us in the most positive way ever imaginable. ^_^

Happy new year, everyone! 

Now excuse me while I go get myself a second helping of tacos.


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 31, 2006)

5 hours left to go for me...


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 31, 2006)

yup 5 more for me too. and then all i shall do is throw some snap-n-pops at the wall...or my brothers....whichever i feel like doing more....hehehe..........~.=./~


----------



## Larathen (Dec 31, 2006)

Im at a friend's house.

Watching House.


----------



## ADF (Dec 31, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> *yay* for last minute pics, ADF!


And here I thought no one noticed


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 31, 2006)

beans beans their good for your heart, the more you eat the more you fart. the more you fart the better you feel, so eat some beans with every meal.

yay happy new years everbody...even if i still have to wait a few more hours.


----------



## lennymutt (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't ever really get a chance to post on the FA forums but I decided today was a good time to. 

Happy New Year everyone! I wish everyone happiness in the next year


----------



## Pyurio (Dec 31, 2006)

Maaan ... I oversleep the new year. It is 9AM already.
Happy new year from GMT+7


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 31, 2006)

now what kind of party would this be without some cola?


----------



## Kittiara (Dec 31, 2006)

It's only 9:16 over here. XD~ Augh, Dragoon, now I want a freakin' Coke.  I'mma go get one.


----------



## Squirl_X (Dec 31, 2006)

i drink to much Rum with newyear. ;P


----------



## Kiniel (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, still a few hours to go for me, but seeing as how I missed midnight last year ("this" year?) because I was in the middle of a game of Starcraft....
(and seeing how those here who are on the other side of the Atlantic are already in 2007...)

Happy New Year, everypeoples!!!


----------



## Revamp (Dec 31, 2006)

This is Revamp again lol.

Lets just take time to remember the people that couldn't survive to see 2007

-the people who shed their blood for us to make it to this point

-our family members who just wasn't able to make it through another year.

-the people that made a big difference in our lives, for positive or negative.

-The people that passed away that helped make the world a much better place


----------



## Zelandeth (Dec 31, 2006)

2007 rolled in here a couple of hours back in a flurry of wind and horizontally travelling rain (just went out to lock the car up, and came back in drenched).

Hope you all have a good new year folks!


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 31, 2006)

My New Years experience
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/69794/


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Dec 31, 2006)

*sips on a screwdriver* only 7:18 here so have a bit of a wait still so have been spending time looking for backgrounds for my art got lucky and a kinko,s has opened up in town so i now have a place that i can go and get the larger art pieces i have reduced so they,ll fit my scanner in the new year i,m going to try saveing to get a large bed scanner


----------



## LT_Max_W_Charger (Dec 31, 2006)

10:41pm .. not much longer. *shrugs* happy new year again.


----------



## LT_Max_W_Charger (Dec 31, 2006)

Pomander said:
			
		

> Oops, I ought to have directed you to this thread, as well...
> 
> http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=5490&pid=89179#pid89179
> 
> "Signature Rules" - Height 150px by Width 600px is the maximum allowed.



Ah dont worry bout it. i took care of it.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 31, 2006)

Aha; the avatar police swing into action. Bless y'all. 

_*hurriedly checks back to see how things are going*_. Nearly there now, in the ol' US... (*not forgetting Canadian and Mexican furs).
Fireworks took long enough to die down here and _this_ kitty certainly didn't mind those from the window.



			
				DARKWOLFE said:
			
		

> *sips on a screwdriver* only 7:18 here so have a bit of a wait still so have been spending time looking for backgrounds for my art got lucky and a kinko,s has opened up in town so i now have a place that i can go and get the larger art pieces i have reduced so they,ll fit my scanner in the new year i,m going to try saveing to get a large bed scanner



Best sort of New Year's resolution, that. 

_*purrs and greets especially to those names I don't know on the previous page*_. Not such a small community after all...?

k.... Who died of thirst whilst reading this spiel? _*looks around at semi-irate faces and gets back to serving at-the-double* ^^_


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 31, 2006)

hey uncia pass me an Absolut Stress if you got one. if not mayhaps an amantillado instead? (yes i like the really expensive stuff)


----------



## offthewall234 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Ark walks in, tail aflitter, finding anyone he recognizes and looking for the bartender, noticing the panther.* Hmmm...two hours...Could I get some ZuZu? It's vodka and strawberries. *The catox's ears perk around to listen*


----------



## LT_Max_W_Charger (Dec 31, 2006)

*dances around to some Powermetal with a Pepsi in his paw, spending his new years alone.*


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 31, 2006)

_*meeps and returns, muttering trying to figure out where Xi's gone to*_

*serves up a fine solera for D-Wolf (you want a job this side, friend?) and hands the catox a bottle of vodka and punnet of strawberries*
That be OK for ya? _*prr*_

...
Erm, LT wolfie; none of the soft stuff unless you're underaged, please.
_*checks profile*_
AOK, no probs... dance on!


----------



## LT_Max_W_Charger (Dec 31, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> _*meeps and returns, muttering trying to figure out where Xi's gone to*_
> 
> *serves up a fine solera for D-Wolf (you want a job this side, friend?) and hands the catox a bottle of vodka and punnet of strawberries*
> That be OK for ya? _*prr*_
> ...



*blinks and grabs a bottle of champange and grins* i have drinked before. so *smirks* Bite me.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 31, 2006)

LT_Max_W_Charger said:
			
		

> *blinks and grabs a bottle of champange and grins* i have drinked before. so *smirks* Bite me.



Ah... where would we be without furry drama?

_*throws LoboRoo at you, watching as he gracefully boomerangs through the air and snatch-returns with the purloined champagne*_
(10/10 for artistic merit, thank you.)


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 31, 2006)

There will be none of that here, sir


----------



## LT_Max_W_Charger (Dec 31, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> LT_Max_W_Charger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*blinks* Give me that back or i'll maul you!


*[ed./u2k] :* *chuckles, hoping the silliness won't dissuade anyone from passing on New Year best wishes if/when they wish to.


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 31, 2006)

a solera? what is that? i have never had one of those before. and if by help on this side you mean as a bartender i guess i could help yah a little.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 31, 2006)

Solera? Never heard of that one...

Regardless...


New years in 7 minutes people! (for me at least, EST)


----------



## Kiniel (Jan 1, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Solera? Never heard of that one...
> 
> Regardless...
> 
> ...



Yay for EST!

Happy 2007, everyone!  (Except for you five remaining time zones... you have to WAIT.)


----------



## lil_Furball (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New year from Tee Dot. n.n


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy new years indeed xD


Oh wait I missed it... I mean... I'm actually at central so I got another hour...yea... that..


----------



## Myoti (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year, all! o.o/

My bro lit fireworks/exploding sparker things. And it's raining. o_o


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

so what'll it be guys? (i'm a bartender here now)


----------



## LT_Max_W_Charger (Jan 1, 2007)

*yawns slightly* ehhh newyears.. this is gonna be yet another big disapointment.


----------



## LT_Max_W_Charger (Jan 1, 2007)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> so what'll it be guys? (i'm a bartender here now)



Give me my champange or i will crawl over that bar and ring yer neck and get it my self. *blinks* come on.. i need it!! my mates not here to share this day with me... GIVE ME THE CHAMPANGE!!!.... please


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

Did you happen to catch the year 2000? 


Now that was a disappointment...


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

i dunno if i should since your not 21 yet....plus that would defeat the purpose of uncia throwing lobo at you...


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

He needs his fix, man... he's crazy I'm telling you....


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

alright fine *hands you a non-alcoholic wine spritzer* and thas all your getting from me little man.


----------



## LT_Max_W_Charger (Jan 1, 2007)

You my friend AN't SEEN crazy .... YET!!.. now GIVE ME MY CHAMPANGE BEFORE I GO LOCO!!!!!. *grabs the bar*


----------



## LT_Max_W_Charger (Jan 1, 2007)

*blinks* what the fuck!!!.. *shakes his head and leaves*


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 1, 2007)

:lol:

_*sticks head up from behind the bar*_. Dun know what y'did, y'both, but it seemed to work. 


*tailwaves over to Myoti, Kiniel and Furball* (enjoy, over there )


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

it is what i did. i gave him a non alcoholic beverage cuz he is under the legal limit. he got mad and left.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 1, 2007)

*creeps in* I don't usually drink, but this is a special occasion..*pounces the bartending snowy*


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 1, 2007)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i dunno if i should since your not 21 yet....plus that would defeat the purpose of uncia throwing lobo at you...



Wait, what? What did I miss? Oh, yeah. Hey, kid. Nobody mauls Lobo. xD I gots feet.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

lol uncia you goofball. you removed all our posts whilst i was editing one of them for typos. imagine my surprise when i got an error message saying that the post i was trying to edit didn't exist.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

Let's keep up the positive outlook shall we? 

Keep it warm and friendly, eh?


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

ofcourse my good chumly friend of mine.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 1, 2007)

My feet are warm! And cute, too. 'roo feet rock. Hey, what's your face, D-Wolf, got a virgin daqueri for little me?


;>~


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 1, 2007)

*freely admits to being a furry goofball* (heh. I even deleted the wrong post... again).

_*pounces over the bar and takes a seat on the other side to welcome anyone else passing by for their own New Year*_


Eh... pint of Fuller's London Pride, please. (and not _jus'_ coz of the snazzy gryphon on that).
Lobo'... I'll tell you some day, OK?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 1, 2007)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Lobo'... I'll tell you some day, OK?



Ever feel like you have no idea what's going on...


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

/me hands you a.... pint of Fuller's London Pride (that's a new one)


Here you go, goofball xD  *(u2k)* ah... thankies! Good stuff, too... Hoping FA doesn't have a "no work & drink" policy, though.


-edit-
Everyday lobo...everyday... :/


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 1, 2007)

8 minutes until New Years....Central Time! Wooo! *sips his tea*


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

i'm sure you'll be alright fluffy snowmew. so long as you get a designated driver before you leave here.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

Countdown time for central almost


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

1 more minute for me but i'm not paying attention to it at all. >.>

edit: nvm 2007 is here for me.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy new year, central!


What's next... mountain time?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 1, 2007)

Wooo! *throws confettie into the air* It's 2007! *prompty is bored* xD


;>~


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 1, 2007)

one hour left, and I'm having some merlot~

it tastes more alchoholly than the last wine I had, so I'm not enjoying it as much :<


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 1, 2007)

Am I the only person here being ninja tongued by a certain snowy?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

I have no idea what you are talking about xD


(45 left)


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 1, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> I have no idea what you are talking about xD



Now I really get the feeling something is going on that I don't know about. o.o

:>~


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

wonders where the snowmew wandered off too...


*[ed./u2k]* : is here... jus' make sure I get back to switch the system back on in the next 15 seconds...


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

FA is under siege by packets I say!


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

i wonder why you always edit peoples posts like a ninja on a mission to save us from the attack of the cheetos people who want to feed us to their plushie alligators just for the fun of it...


lawlz. methinks i had a bit too much to drink of water. (it's all i have right now)


----------



## Allan (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy 2007, one and all!

Thanks to everyone who took the time to preview and reply to my posts on FurAffinity. All of your comments have been a welcome surprise. Much love to everybody!.

P.S.: What the hell happened to fchan??? They've been down at least 2 days. Anyway, PEACE!8)


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 1, 2007)

Jeez, took your bloody time. It's 5pm here.


----------



## Allan (Jan 1, 2007)

Forgive me, I'm still sobering up from all that Mas Cervesa!:roll:


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy new year Allan!


Have fun with those messages


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

happy new gear you guys and a belated merry blissness too!


----------



## Germ (Jan 1, 2007)

I hope everyone is having a happy new year. =)  About an hour left before I get mine.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

That will fly by while you browse 


Happy anticipated new year, Germ!


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

well sure if you count sitting at home playing tony hawk having a good time then heck yah i'm having a blast!! otherwise i am bored as can be. happy new year to you though germ.


----------



## mudpaws (Jan 1, 2007)

"HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY FUR FRIENDS" love you all


----------



## Jaiko (Jan 1, 2007)

I spent my New Years eve completely alone, the lonely bachelor way. I sat on my couch in my b-day suit with a cap'n coke, some ritz crackers, and some cheeze wiz, watched Montey Python episodes, watched the ball drop, and now I'm here posting this. I would have been out with furs, but I have to work a 10 hour shift in the early mornin' =(


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

happy new year to you mudpaws!!
edit: happy new years to you to jaiko!!


----------



## Jaiko (Jan 1, 2007)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> happy new year to you mudpaws!!
> edit: happy new years to you to jaiko!!



Thanks sweety. You too! Hope you spent it well!


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

not really jaiko. i was just sittin here in my b-day suit eatin cheezitz and playin my 360 whilst simultaneously keeping on eye on this thread as per a certain request from a fluffy goofball snowmew.

*[ed/u2k]* *nuzzles, thanks*


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy new year everyone!

Sorry about the late response... damn router needed a little 'reset' encouragement to get back to work


----------



## Devon (Jan 1, 2007)

ello dere and Merry new year


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

Partying hard, devon? (I hope )


Have a good new year!


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

one tea with honey and lemon comming right up:
http://www.amazon.com/Lipton-Herbal-Tea,-Honey/dp/B000EMAZLI
happy new year pomander!!


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

Wewt, another new year!


Just a few moer left


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

can you stay up long enough to do them all? i know i can't.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

Pacific is the last remaining continental US timezone. It's the latest I can probably keep myself awake. Maybe I could squeeze in Alaska... maybe...


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

if you can make to alaska than you will do better than me. i plan on stopping no later than pacific heck maybe even sooner for this wuff is gettin sleepy and bored.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 1, 2007)

_*purrs over to Pomander, Germ, Allan, mudpaws, Jaiko, Devon and anyone else passing by*_

=
Heh.... is there life beyond PST besides a few arctic woofs and erm, whatever fur critters Hawai'i is famous for? _(help me someone, please...)_

Guess I can now safely say the FA server upgrade will not be in 2006, anyhow! Soon, soon...

=
@ D-Wolf, Xi': awww... thanks v.m. for watchin' out, and feel free to stand-down as y'wish. _*snowmeow hugs*_


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

I will die with the words "happy new year" on my lips! Unending Allegiance to FurAffinity!


P.S.
We need some Pacific time zoners in here!


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

your welcome uncia. as always anything to prove my worth and whatnot....yup as i said before, i haven't given up an everything here...i still want that position someday. i'll be here till around (GMT-5) 3am maybe a little later not sure.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

Only 30 more to go D-wolf. Just hang on a little longer


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

yah i'm still here. barely.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

18.... almost there....


----------



## Defiler Wyrm (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year from Texas! ...Where's it's been 2007 for nearly three hours now but oh well. X3 *toasts all with an empty champagne bottle* Here's hoping this revolution's no worse than the last one.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy 3 hours ago!


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Jan 1, 2007)

well it,s new year here in washington so a very very happy new year to all i,ll be postin several pics later today night all


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy Washington's New Year Darkwolfe!


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

sorry i'm late rae. happy new years you guys from the big bad wuff himself, me D-WOLF. (i was changing my sig)


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

Still got 7 for Pacific


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

happy new years and plenty of good cheers to all in the pacific timezone!!!woot!!


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 1, 2007)

No pacific coasters? 

Ah well happy new year anyway ya afk dastards!


----------



## blackdragoon (Jan 1, 2007)

alright xipoid i am out of here. 3:20am and i need to rest. plus i got to pay my rent in the morning along with my cable/internet bill so laterz man.

to anyone else who enters this thread before i get back 
HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 1, 2007)

Merlot officially sucks, I started my glass at 11pm and it's 2:23am now and it's not gone yet cause it's too alcoholly for my tastes D: fruity wines are better! fruity wines I say!

Happy new year
From the wuff who couldn't even get buzzed :B


----------



## foxystallion (Jan 1, 2007)

From central Nevada, where the furs are furs and the sheep are delighted,  I love my second home at FurAffinity, and may you all have a yiffullfilled new year!


----------



## Sichyena (Jan 1, 2007)

I might as well say, "Happy New beers" from here... tho New Years happened five hours ago. *snerk*


----------



## Moon-Baby (Jan 1, 2007)

You know what's fun? Staying awake until all of the time zones have gone through their New Year.

WEEEEEEE!!^_^


Incidentally, see you guys tomorrow night. >_>

Also, I've been spreading this around.

Have a Fapping Nude Deer!


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Jan 1, 2007)

Happeh New Year! Enjoy with much liquor!

Serena and I drove to ybor city and barely got parked before missing the countdown... blasted maps.

Camera didn't work when we got there, and we forgot to bring cash for the nightclubs... at least we were together for the new years and had plenty of fun when we got back home. Boilermakers are yum.


----------



## davuu (Jan 1, 2007)

happy new year^^ I would have said it yesday but I couldnt get online and I had been slightly seeing in the new year with a slight drink 

hope the new year brings good things to everyone


----------



## moebius_wazlib (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year, everyone! Would have said it at local midnight, but at that time, I was sound asleep.


----------

